# Tip / End Repair



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

My 10'6 tica was stepped on and the last 8 inches is broken. As far as guides go I only lost the tip so I am thinking I have two options:

1) put a new tip on as is ( a larger one of course ) This will give me a guide and tip that is about 6 inches apart

2) Cut the rod back to the last good guide and replace that guide with a tip (larger one of course to fit over the width of the rod at that point)

So what is the best option? My gutt tells me #2 is the way to go but what would happen if I did #1

Of course there is option #3 -- buy a new rod and reel -- to replace this one ... well I already dunn dat  (12' OM Cape Point and Slosh30) but I still would like to bring this one back into service.

thanks all


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

go with any of those options and send me the old tip!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I might do that if you really want the tip. I was hoping one of the many veterans that build there own rods would chime in on this. I really would like to know if i will be shooting myself in the foot if I simply put a new tip on the end right where it is broken (6-8" above the last guide) or should I cut it back. I am sure the guides are spaced they way they are for a reason. I was wondering if shortening the distance between the last guide and tip but using a slightly bigger tip would affect its usability.


----------



## Gar (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't think I would cut it (only enough to square it up). Put a new tip on it and try it out.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I agree with Gar don't cut it at first. But if you were to cut it back you have the right place picked out.

Lipyourown call Randy's bait shack and see what it would cost to ship the right tip I'm sure he knows the right size. PM's should work too.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Digger.


----------

